# OK, Here's today's Craigslist ad



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/sks/508641997.html

I think this ad will make me rich!

The phone number in the ad is the Better Business Bureau.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

That rocks!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

I love the license info! :thumbup:


And the name.


----------



## charles_tx (Apr 2, 2006)

OMG !!!


License info: Ham Radio General Class License
LMFAO !


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

I know. I'm only a lowly Tech. :laughing:


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm a tech too, gonna upgrade when work slows down...


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Well done Apu,
I'm glad to see you using the licensing thing to it's full potential ( #*2* )


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

You guys should post some craigslist ads. Delete your craigslist cookie before you go to CL. We should encourage all legitimate to post "Hack-Ads" so that we can help make Craigslist "Trunk Slammer Central"

This should be fun!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

L. B. Condulet said:


> I'm a tech too, gonna upgrade when work slows down...


I'm not too keen about HF. Those guys are WAAAAY to serious and many are real stuck up. Especially towards "no-code" Techs. I don't have an HF rig. It's just the impression I get . 
Do you ever go to the forums on QRZ.com? Read some of the threads in the "Talk & Opinions" forum. Wow!


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Do you ever go to the forums on QRZ.com? Read some of the threads in the "Talk & Opinions" forum. Wow!


I stay away from QRZ, too many old fudy-dudys there. In ham radio there are a lot of boring, tightassed geeks. Here in L.A. we enjoy the infamous 435 repeater.

Ham radio is very expensive, I don't really want to talk to old people about the weather, I'm kinda interested in the digital modes. I want to try out this D-Star thing this summer, we have a few D-Star repeaters here.

I have the best vanity call sign for an electrician: W6IRE


----------



## charles_tx (Apr 2, 2006)

Don't forget your logo Apu


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

*i Love It!*


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

L. B. Condulet said:


> I have the best vanity call sign for an electrician: W6IRE


THAT is so cool!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

cdelape said:


> Don't forget your logo Apu


YOU SIR are an artist! :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperiorBuilt (Mar 20, 2007)

cdelape said:


> Don't forget your logo Apu


 I love your business card design!!!! :thumbup: Maybe you should advertise your services to all those unlicensed and ill equiped handyman on CL. You could make a pretty penny :thumbsup:


----------



## charles_tx (Apr 2, 2006)

Speedy Petey said:


> YOU SIR are an artist! :thumbsup:


Thanks, but not really I just found the pic on a image search and photoshopped the text in!






SuperiorBuilt said:


> I love your business card design!!!! :thumbup: Maybe you should advertise your services to all those unlicensed and ill equiped handyman on CL. You could make a pretty penny :thumbsup:


LOL Really ! :clap:

So Suffolk Co, where at, I grew up in East Islip


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

> Don't get ripped off by high priced electricians with their fancy trucks that you pay for!


As I suspected, you damn electricians are driving around in "fancy trucks", that explains the high rates.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Stupid high priced electritians with their stupid fancy trucks, fancy liscence, and the stupidist, fancy insurance!:clap: Too fancy for me:laughing: 

Hey guys, in that picture where are all the neutrals and grounds in the breaker box? There seems like a lot more hot wires. I am no fancy electritian :laughing:


Dave


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Carpenter
Reply to: see below
Date: 2007-12-10, 6:37PM EST


My name is Daniel I know carpentry work and I do side jobs but I do not have a license or insurance do to my age (16) but I do know my trade ( im not a waste of time) I know framing, roofing (shingle work), tile work, decks, and much much more customer satisfaction is my main goal if anyone is interested please call me at 413-883-7740




* Location: springfield
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
*
* License info: Unlicensed


PostingID: 505183054

http://westernmass.craigslist.org/sks/505183054.html


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

I was not making that one up its legit check it out


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

******************************************************************************** 
********* HOUSES - SMAL CONDOS - WE TAKE YOUR SNOW... ********* 
******************************************************************************** 

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/sks/508534014.html

Patrick, call this dude and see where he takes the snow.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

****** TODAY, AGEND NOW...CALL ME.... WE TAKE SNOW..... LIMITED AGEND .... 
US$ 70 - 150.00 PER TIME... ************ 

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/sks/507887646.html

Not sure if this is the same guy, I must be missing out on the whole snow taking business. I don't even know what a "AGEND" is!


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

shoveling in boston in your area at anytime as long as you need help so stop waiting untill the snow piles more and more on your vechilce and call 

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/lbs/508786629.html

Not sure what a "vechilce" is but if I had one and I did not want snow on it I would call this guy.


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

dkillianjr said:


> Hey guys, in that picture where are all the neutrals and grounds in the breaker box? There seems like a lot more hot wires. I am no fancy electritian :laughing:
> 
> 
> Dave


You have a good eye. There seems to be very few white wires.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

We will blow the snow off your car, scratch free!!!! Respond via email for quick snow removal, while it's still powder!!!! http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/lbs/508557381.html

This was not posted in the adult area so nothing kinky, I would like to see someone blow snow off of cars...mouth/shop vac/leaf blower???

I'll leave your thread alone for the night, it's really your fault for me wasting so much time on CL today.


----------



## osborn (Dec 6, 2006)

unprofessinal remodlin

I will be the lowest price you will find. Have someone give you an estimate and ill beat it cause I wont have to spend the time on it. Then give a deposit for more than materials. I work alone so I will be in your home for a long time. I have insurance but no license, so dont let the city know what we are doing. If I dont have the right tools ill just hack it in somehow. Once i figure Im in over my head and I bid too low, Ill take whats left of the deposit and leave. When I need more money Ill come back to finish but cut corners all the way until you pay me to get out of your hair. I warranty my work. But you have to try to find me to get me back. Thanks for your consideration! 



Location: everywhere
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

*License info: Unlicensed*
 
*I posted this ad and got a lot of hate email.*


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

osborn said:


> *I posted this ad and got a lot of hate email.*



Oh do tell us some...


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

*The Results Are In!*

Ok guys, I've received 3 serious inquiries from my phony Craigslist ad, people are responding to my ad. I've received no negative replies.

Replies:
1. How much to install 4 recessed lights?
2. I need a breaker replaced...
3. Do you install smoke detectors?

I've ran legit ads for days that got NO RESPONSES.

So here's my keys to success on Craigslist:

1. Sneer at real contractors and their high prices.
2. Post pictures of really crappy work.
3. Quote a ridiculous "not to exceed" rate.
4. Choose a name from The Simpsons.

Frankly, I'm extremely disappointed in the American consumer....


----------



## MacRoadie (Dec 9, 2007)

I love the fact that there's a brand-spanking new meter, fitted with what appears to be a shiny new clamp ring, complete with seal.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

L. B. Condulet said:


> Frankly, I'm extremely disappointed in the American consumer....


You're just realizing this?


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

Dudes, that was freaking fiunny, Thanks for making my day :clap:





> Hey guys, in that picture where are all the neutrals and grounds in the breaker box? There seems like a lot more hot wires


 
The neutrals were still landed in the original panel. They just ran a #12 jumper to the new one. You can't see it in that pic but someone also ran two, 20 amp 120 circuits using 12/4 mc and landed the green, white and BLUE on the neutral bus of the new panel.




> I was not making that one up its legit check it out


 
Heh heh...he lives in Springfield too :laughing:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

I flagged that one "best of Craigslist" :clap:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I flagged that one "best of Craigslist" :clap:


I just did too :thumbup:


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

I've received a total of 9 responses, far more than any legitimate ad I've ever posted. All the responses were via email, apparently people were not dissuaded by the phone number in the ad going to the BBB.

I never thought for a moment someone would actually respond to my foolish stunt, let alone droves of people wanting me to do their wiring.

I'm going to continue to post these ads as my personal protest to what Craigslist has done to our industry... :devil2:


----------



## Bkessler (Oct 8, 2005)

lb are you posting them in la or orange county? I might have flagged you.


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

I was reading the local Craigslist postings. I found a couple of interesting posts.
It looks like they are a little desperate and maybe even a little lonely down old the Hall. From what I saw they are posting about 2 times a week.

Work for $21.03 per hour and for someone else. Phhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Also I found a Master Electrician advertizing for $45.00…again Phhhhhhhhhhh!

LICENSED ELECTRICIANS WANTED!


Date: 2007-12-05, 3:29PM EST


Are you an electrician looking for rewarding work that pays top-notch wages and benefits? Vermont’s premier electrical union, IBEW Local 300, is looking for LICENSED JOURNEYMAN ELECTRICIANS who will be working for our signatory contractors throughout Vermont. 

IDEAL CANDIDATES: 

• Valid driver’s and journeyman electrician’s licenses. 
• Willing to relocate to Vermont. 
• Believe in working hard in a team environment and getting the job done effectively and efficiently. 
• Perform work required for the repair, maintenance, installation and modernization of electrical systems for buildings, equipment and grounds. 
• Locate and determine electrical malfunctions using test equipment. 
• Repair malfunctions by such methods as replacing burned out elements, fuses, and replacing defective wiring, cleaning and repairing motors. 
• Install fixtures, wiring conduits, service panels, motors, and other electrical equipment, run wire and bend pipe. 
• Can read electrical/construction blueprints and diagrams. 
• Inspect circuits for specified shielding and grounding. 
• Have knowledge of security, fire alarm systems and teledata. 
• Ability to sustain considerable physical effort at frequent intervals. 
• Knowledge of code. 
• Access to reliable transportation and ability to travel when needed. 
• Perform other duties as may be required. 

OUR COMPENSATION PACKAGE IS UNMATCHED IN THE INDUSTRY AND INCLUDES: 

• $21.03 per hour starting wage. 
• Fully-paid health, dental and vision insurance (worth $6.20 per hour). 
• Two guaranteed pensions (15% and 3% of your gross wages, respectively). 
• Retiree insurance. 
• Paid vacation fund. 
• Overtime at time-and-a-half and double on Sundays. 
• Safe working conditions. 
• And more. 

WHEN YOU ARE PAID FAIRLY, YOU DON’T HAVE TO WORK SO MUCH OVERTIME AND CAN SPEND MORE TIME WITH YOUR FAMILY! 



·	Location: Vermont 
·	Compensation: $21.03 per hour starting; fully paid health, dental & vision; two guaranteed pensions; retiree insurance; paid vacation; overtime @ time-and-a-half & double on Sundays; and more! 
·	Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster. 
·	Phone calls about this job are ok. 
·	Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.

PostingID: 499767232


----------

